# Driver from Phuket to Khao Lak (Thailand)



## ral (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone have a driver recommendation for transfers from HKT (Phuket) Airport to JW Marriott Khao Lak Resort (not the JW Marriott Phuket Resort)? Any idea on cost?  Also, does anyone know of a driver that speaks English well for touring in Khao Lak?


----------



## Dorothy (Feb 11, 2010)

from the Marriot Website:
Phuket - HKT

    * Hotel direction: 49.7 miles N
    * Driving Directions: Turn right out of the airport. Follow the signs to road 402 (Thepkasattri Road). Turn left onto 402 and follow over the Sarasin Bridge. At first traffic light after the bridge turn left onto Highway 4. Follow the road for approximately 50 miles to Khuk Khak Beach. The JW Marriott Khao Lak Resort & Spa appears on the left hand side.

    * Courtesy phone available
    * Alternate transportation: Hotel car; fee: 2500 THB (one way) ;on request
    * Airport shuttle service, on request, fee: 2500 THB (one way)
    * Estimated taxi fare: 1,500.00  THB  (one way)

The Marriott Phuket Beach Resort charged us 1400 THB one way for their airport shuttle to resort ( same price for 1 or 4) of about 15 miles.     1400 THB was about $43 US.   Their drivers speak some English.   A regular taxi would have been cheaper but not held everything for the 4 of us.


----------



## Asia2000 (Jun 16, 2010)

ral,

I thought the JW Khao Lak offered shuttle service from Phuket.  For a while it was free, or rather came in some of the room packages.  Just call them up.  They can set you up with everything you need, at reasonable rates.  We loved the JW in Khao Lak.  They go out of their way to help you.

Enjoy.


----------



## abdibile (Jun 20, 2010)

Although more expensive, I would prefer the hotel shuttle over a taxi after such a long flight.

They had very clean and new E class Mercedes last time we used the hotel shuttle.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 11, 2010)

ral said:


> Does anyone have a driver recommendation for transfers from HKT (Phuket) Airport to JW Marriott Khao Lak Resort (not the JW Marriott Phuket Resort)? Any idea on cost?  Also, does anyone know of a driver that speaks English well for touring in Khao Lak?



I would definitely avoid the local taxi from the airport - unless you like a white knukle ride . I've found they drive very fast and take risks that would scare you silly. 

BHT. 2500  each way may seem a lot to pay but you will get a limo service from the hotel, arrive safely and cool - the Air Co will work - something that is not certain in the Taxis.

Marriott Vacation Club have a small lounge and reception desk at the Airport as you exit from arrivals - they'll give you a cold drink and a seat if you need to wait for your driver. However they have always been punctual for me when going to Phuket Beach Club and the Phuket JW Marriott..


----------

